# Documentary 'Deployed'



## RocketRichard (28 Nov 2017)

Attended the doc. 'Deployed' last eve in Calgary with other serving members, vets and guests.  An outstanding film depicting reservists from Alberta on deployments from the 50's to present day. BZ LCol Mike Vernon and team. Check it out on YouTube.   


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

